# Organisation eines Mountainbike Rennen



## habibabua (26. Oktober 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte nächstes jahr gemeinsam mit ein paar freunden ein mountainbike rennen organisieren. dabei handelt es sich nach meiner vorstellung um einen rundkurs von ca. 5,5 km und 100 hm. es werden wiese, wald- und feldwege, ein kurzer stück asphalt (keine hauptstrasse) und zwei kleine trailstücke befahren.

kann man so ein rennen ohne größere probleme veranstalten? oder muss eine offizielle genehmigung der gemeinde erfolgen mit ausschankgenehmigung, evtl. gema-gebühren etc.?

wir würden das test"event" natürlich gerne bewerben und hierfür auch versuchen, ein paar sponsoren gewinnen. ein illegales rennen sollte es daher nicht sein. 

muss hier ein verein dahinterstehen, der auch eine entsprechende unfall- bzw. haftpflichtversicherung vorweisen kann? oder können wir einfach bestimmen, dass die teilnahme auf eigene gefahr erfolgt?

vielleicht hat ja irgendjemand ne ahnung und kann mir ein paar tips geben. schon mal vielen dank im voraus

kette rechts 
habibabua


----------



## xr-fido (30. Oktober 2012)

Nein - das geht eben grad nicht so ohne weiteres, sondern ist mit jeder Menge organisatorischem Aufwand verbunden.

Wenn es kein illegales Rennen sein soll, dann gibt es jede Menge Akteure, die mit ins Boot geholt werden müssen. Hierbei ist es sinnvoll, wenn man entweder das über einen Verein laufen lässt oder es eben gewerblich macht (ist aber eher selten der Fall). Hauptgrund hierfür ist die haftungsrechtliche Problematik.

Als erstes müssen die Grundstückseigentümer gefragt werden, ob sie sich bereit erklären, dass das Rennen über ihre Flächen geführt werden darf. Sind diese einverstanden, muss mindestens bei der Forstbehörde eine entsprechende Genehmigung beantragt werden, sofern die Strecke auch durch einen Wald führen soll. Darüber hinaus sind auch meist die Umweltbehörden bzw. die Landschaftsbehörden zu beteiligen, wird ein Bach durchgequert auch die Wasserbehörde.

Evtl. muss je nach Auflage in einem der Erlaubnisbescheide auch eine Genehmigung der Jagdbehörde eingeholt werden.

In aller Regel sind auch die örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden zu beteiligen, wenn ein Ausschank oder ein Lebensmittelverkauf geplant ist. Sofern während der Veranstaltung Lautsprecheransagen gemacht werden, ist ebenfalls das Ordnungsamt mit dabei. Die Gema hält nur die Hand auf, wenn Musik abgespielt wird.

Auf jeden Fall sinnvoll ist es, wenn eine Veranstalterhaftpflichtversicherung abgeschlossen wird.

Das ist jetzt kein abschließender Katalog, da sich die genauen Einzelheiten oft nach den Besonderheiten des jeweiligen Landesrechts bestimmen.

Wer nächstes Jahr ein Rennen veranstalten möchte, sollte jetzt mit der konkreten Planung anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSilas (5. November 2012)

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr hier weiter über den Werdegang berichtet. Dranbleiben, nicht abschrecken lassen. Interessantes Thema.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. November 2012)

erstellt doch eine art checkliste.

der threadersteller fängt mit seinen vorstellungen zur organisation an und die anderen erweitern dann.


----------



## habibabua (9. November 2012)

hallo zusammen,
gute idee! hab mir schon ne ganze litanei an punkten notiert und werde diese demnächst mal posten. demnächst, wenn ich hoffentlich dieses woende mal zeit finde

bis dann


----------



## habibabua (14. November 2012)

hier mal meine aufstellung/gedanken:

- strecke abchecken - genehmigung der grundstücksbesitzer, gemeinde, forstamt, etc. 
-homepage erstellen
-werbung in form von flyern, foren 
-sponsorensuche
-rennservice organisieren für reparaturen während des rennens (bei rundkurs)
-köche für die nudelparty
getränke während des rennens für die fahrer (iso, saftschorle)
verpflegung während des rennens (zopf, riegel...)
-sprecher/moderator
-grillgut- kaffee- kuchen- und getränkeverkauf für zuschauer
-absperrbänder, streckenposten
-zeitmessung?
-pokale "bauen"
-günstigen termin finden um kollissionen mit anderen rennen zu vermeiden
-startnummern laminieren

auf gema verzichten und trotzdem mit musik beschallen

was vergessen?


----------



## Frido Froehlich (15. November 2012)

Moin.

Ich habe zwar auch noch nie ein Radrennen jedweder Art organisiert, dennoch ein paar Gedanken von mir:

Als erstes solltest du ein ausführliches Gespräch mit dem Ordnungsamt der Gemeinde führen, die können sicherlich viele Tips geben, was du zu beachten hast. Weiterhin würde ich Veranstalter anderer Festivitäten (Musikvereine, Sportvereine usw) ausfragen, was die alles machen, um ein öffentliches Fest zu veranstalten.
Du musst dich über Hygienemaßnahmen informieren, bei uns tauchen bei Veranstaltungen regelmäßig die Mitarbeiter des Gesundheiamtes auf und kontrollieren.
Weiterhin musst du die Finanzierung und das ganze Drumherum klären: Läuft das über einen Verein, wer trägt das finanzielle Risiko, müssen Steuern abgeführt werden usw.
Die GEMA würde ich nicht außen vor lassen, die sind nämlich ziemlich hinterher alles zu kassieren, was sie erfahren. Und die lesen gerne Tageszeitung und halten auch so die Augen auf. Eine pauschale Rechnung im Nachhinein ist sicherlich teurer als eine angemeldete Veranstaltung.
Ich würde also im Vorfeld erstmal grundlegende Dinge klären, bevor du dich mit "Kleinkram" wie Startnummern laminieren etc. befasst.
(Dies gilt natürlich alles eher, je größer du das aufziehen willst, treffen sich 10 Leute zum fahren, ist das alles müßig. Aber wenn du schon von Flyern und Webseite schreibst, soll das wohl etwas mehr werden...)

Gruß


Frido


----------



## xr-fido (18. November 2012)

Eine der wichtigsten und gleichzeitig schwierigsten Aufgaben: Die Helferbeschaffung!

Dazu kommen noch Anmeldung und Ausschreibung des Rennens beim zuständigen Landes-Radsportverband.

Sach-Preise beschaffen (wenn auch für Lizenzfahrer ausgeschrieben - Geldpreise nach Preisgeldschema zur Verfügung stellen), Anmeldeverfahren und Überweisungsmöglichkeiten für die Startgelder regeln, Sanitätsdienst und Rennarzt organisieren, Zelte beschaffen für Rennbüro, Catering, Zeitnahme, Besucher, etc. 
Nach geeigneter Infrastruktur für Sanitär- und Duschbereiche sowie Parkmöglichkeiten Ausschau halten


----------



## ares1000 (22. August 2014)

Ich hole das Thema noch mal raus um kein neues zu eröffnen. 

Was ist denn aus dem Vorhaben geworden?

Ich hatte auch schon den Gedanken hier mal eine Marathon-Veranstaltung zu organisieren. Aber mit ein wenig Flatterband ist ja anscheinen nicht getan!


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. August 2014)

Wir vom SV Freihausen haben letztes Jahr das erste Mal einen Marathon veranstaltet...

Ablauf meiner Vorab-Orga:
- Wer wird der Veranstalter? Verein oder Firma? Privatperson?
- Konzept überlegen, Zielgruppe?, soll Geld übrig bleiben oder nur Einnahmen=Ausgaben?
- Strecke überlegen, wem gehören die befahrenen Grundstücke?
- Start- und Ziel-Bereich festlegen
- Anhand der Grundstücke jeweils Genehmigungen einholen (Private Grundstücke, Staatswald?), auch Gemeinde oder Stadt muss einwilligen
- Haftpflichtversicherung abschließen, Staatsforst verlangt diese!
- Werbekonzept erstellen, (Internet, ähnliche Veranstaltungen besuchen, Fahrradhändler)
- Sponsoren ins Boot holen? Ob Geld oder als Men-Power-Hilfe?
- Anmeldeformular erstellen (vielleicht kann das ein Anbieter übernehmen?)
- Krankenwagen bestellen

Vor dem Rennen:
- Öffentlichkeit informieren, dass ein Rennen stattfindet (Landwirte: z.B. Erntearbeiten, Forstwirte: Holzrücke-Arbeiten im Wald)
- Helfer mobilisieren (Verpflegung, Zeitnahme, Streckenausschilderung...)
- Auf- und Abbau Start-Ziel-Bereich

Das erste Jahr lief chaotisch, das zweite Jahr fast perfekt.

Viel Arbeit, aber wenn alles gut über die Bühne gelaufen ist, dann ist man richtig stolz auf seine Leistung!!!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (23. August 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Viel Arbeit, aber wenn alles gut über die Bühne gelaufen ist, dann ist man richtig stolz auf seine Leistung!!!



Das macht Mut und im flachen Peine rückt ein MTB-Rennen immer näher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (23. August 2014)

Super Infos. Danke. 

Dann werd ich mal loslegen und versuchen hier in der Stadt gleichgesinnte zu finden die mitmachen wollen.

Habt ihr den die +\- Null-Variante gemacht oder etwas über gehabt?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (25. August 2014)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Ich hole das Thema noch mal raus um kein neues zu eröffnen.
> 
> Was ist denn aus dem Vorhaben geworden?
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon den Gedanken hier mal eine Marathon-Veranstaltung zu organisieren. Aber mit ein wenig Flatterband ist ja anscheinen nicht getan!


Darf man mal nachfragen, wo sich "HIER" befindet?


----------



## ares1000 (30. August 2014)

Hier ist das Bergische Land um Schloss Burg. Städte Solingen, Wermelskirchen und Remscheid


----------



## Berrrnd (30. August 2014)

in 2 der 3 städte finden cc rennen statt. vielleicht kannst du dich da informieren.


----------



## ares1000 (30. August 2014)

Das in Solingen mal ein Rennen statt gefunden hat hatte ich mal mitbekommen. Gibt es die noch? Das sind dann aber Rennen für Profis mit Wertung in einer Serie?! Deutsch Meisterschaft?

Der Tip ist aber gut. Da werden einige der relevanten Stellen schon mal gefragt worden sein ob mal über ihr Gelände fahren darf.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. August 2014)

http://www.xco-nrw-cup.de/

welche erfahrungen hast du bis jetzt mit dem thema radsport?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (30. August 2014)

Radsport nur in dem Sinne das ich selbst Mountain Bike fahre.
Ich war nie in einem Radsportverein, falls Du das meinst.

Aber ich arbeite im Messe und Veranstaltungsbereich.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. August 2014)

bist du schon mal ein rennen gefahren?

wenn nein, dann mach das mal.
dann siehst und erlebst du, was da alles auf einen veranstalter zukommt.


----------



## ares1000 (30. August 2014)

Ich bin vor 10 Jahren in Willigen schon mal mit gefahren. Ich hab´ den Rummel schon mal erlebt.


----------



## habibabua (11. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir haben unsere Idee 2013 umgesetzt und dieses jahr das rennen bereits zum 2. Mal veranstaltet. Viel arbeit - es hat sich aber gelohnt.
www.mtb-orsenhausen.jimdo.com
Traut euch! 
Gruss habibabua


----------



## ares1000 (11. September 2014)

Hi habibabua,
darf ich fragen wie ihr das Thema angegangen seit? Kommt die Liste an ToDo´s die Du hier in einem Deiner Beiträge geschrieben hast in etwa als Basis hin? Was musste noch gemacht werden? Habt Ihr das +/- Null geplant und umgesetzt? Wie seit Ihr an Sponsoren heran getreten?

Mir würde als Veranstaltung etwas in Richtung Wochenendveranstaltung vorschweben. Vergleichbar zum Willigen Marathon. 


Ach ja, eine wichtige Frage hätte ich noch. Wieviele Teilnehmer hattet Ihr bei den bisherigen Veranstaltungen?


----------



## seffi (11. September 2014)

habibabua schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Wir haben unsere Idee 2013 umgesetzt und dieses jahr das rennen bereits zum 2. Mal veranstaltet. Viel arbeit - es hat sich aber gelohnt.
> www.mtb-orsenhausen.jimdo.com
> Traut euch!
> Gruss habibabua



...und ein richtig gutes...möchte ich hinzufügen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 317134 (24. September 2014)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Hi habibabua,
> Wie seit Ihr an Sponsoren heran getreten?


Die Frage würd mich auch interessieren! Das Thema sehe ich neben den Behördengängen als das Komplexeste an.


----------



## habibabua (25. September 2014)

Tja, Behörden war eigentlich OK - bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Landratsamt die Genehmigung in 2013+2014 erst 2 Wochen vorm rennen geschickt hat - obwohl der Antrag vier  Monate zuvor gestellt wurde. 
Die Zeitnahme ist ein Problem, weil die professionellen Anbieter für ein kleines event schier unbezahlbar sind.
Sponsoren? Anrufen, informieren und frech fragen. Dann weisst du gleich was Sache ist.


----------



## habibabua (25. September 2014)

@Steffi, danke fürs Lob!

Noch was zum rennen: Marathon ist sicher viel heftiger vom Aufwand. Wir haben ein 2 std Rundstreckenrennen = weniger orga bzgl strecke und genehmigung = bessere Zuschauerbedingungen und für die Fahrer aufgrund geringerer orga-gebühren ein günstiges rennen...


----------

